

Ask HN: Why did the OH HAI SEXISM thread get killed? - japhyr

It had ~90 points and ~90 comments.  The issue of how women are treated in tech seems pretty relevant to the HN community.  Why did it get killed?
======
YuriNiyazov
Probably because the number of flags it had was significantly greater than 90.

Also - the issue of how women are treated in tech comes up every other day. It
is discussed and argued over in each thread, nothing changes, and it comes up
again two days later with same results. At some point, there's nothing new to
learn about it.

------
evan_
probably flagged

